# Le club des professionnels en informatique > Evolutions du club > Ressources humaines >  Stphane lecalme nouveau chroniqueur actualit

## Anomaly

Stphane lecalme vient de rejoindre l'quipe des chroniqueurs actualits.

Merci  lui.

----------

